# 36/37 Hawthorne project question



## reginald (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what color the pinstripes are on the cobalt blue bike, originally?  I know the indian red came with black striping, and I've seen Ronald's blue beauty with the red pins....Black or Red?  (image used w/o permission..apologies). Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2014)

The blue bikes usually had white pin.


----------



## reginald (Sep 25, 2014)

*pinstripes*

Cool original there, Catfish.  You have some nice bikes....I am doing the two-tone with stripes, lightning bolt, darts, etc in white/ivory, but the fenders and frame have pinstriping where white meets blue,(no pinstripes on tank).  It is the pinstriping color I am unsure of.  I am positive these pinstripes are black on the Indian red version and have seen blue repaints with red pinstripes. I am leaning toward black, as there are already plenty of red/white/blue bikes out there, but want to know if black is  correct. Thanks!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 25, 2014)

catfish said:


> The blue bikes usually had white pin. View attachment 170462




someone tarnx'd the RF badge in another thread. came out clean


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

From what I've seen the Rollfast scheme with the spears did not have pinstripes between the head tube and frame colors.
Bikes with darts: I have an Indian Red here with Cobalt Blue head, white stripes, and an Indian Red, white head, cobalt blue stripes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

bikiba said:


> someone tarnx'd the RF badge in another thread. came out clean




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63219-Another-Tarn-X-Triumph


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Bikes with darts: I have an Indian Red here with Cobalt Blue head, white stripes, and an Indian Red, white head, cobalt blue stripes.




These bikes are 1938-1939. I have a 1937 here that is Indian Red, White head, black stripes.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2014)

reginald said:


> Cool original there, Catfish.  You have some nice bikes....I am doing the two-tone with stripes, lightning bolt, darts, etc in white/ivory, but the fenders and frame have pinstriping where white meets blue,(no pinstripes on tank).  It is the pinstriping color I am unsure of.  I am positive these pinstripes are black on the Indian red version and have seen blue repaints with red pinstripes. I am leaning toward black, as there are already plenty of red/white/blue bikes out there, but want to know if black is  correct. Thanks!




Thanks, but that's not my bike. It's one that sold on here a few months ago.   Catfish


----------



## reginald (Sep 26, 2014)

*Pinstripes are black.....*

Thanks all......I now am sure the pinstripes are black on the cobalt blue bikes also.


----------

